# what is the .223 compared to the .243 for predators



## squirrelsniper91 (Feb 15, 2007)

which one is more accurate at longer ranges, and which one is more likely to not damage pelts at resonable ranges.


----------



## squirrelshooter97 (Mar 20, 2007)

well it all depends on the bullet selection for the explosiveness, but for accuracy id say it would depend on the quality of the bullet, rifle, powder ect. more so than acual caliber. Although they may have a little difference in accuracy id say it is not enough to matter, so just get the caliber you are most comfortable with and take it from there. BTW if you are interested in energy the 243 will win in that category but in bullet selection and ammo avaliability 223 wins hands down.


----------



## squirrelsniper91 (Feb 15, 2007)

i just wanna make sure the .223 can make the same kill shots as th e.243


----------



## Jiffy (Apr 22, 2005)

Dude, how old are you?


----------



## neb_bo (Feb 3, 2007)

the 223 isnt going to carry as much long range energy as the 243, but most people cant shoot good enough that they need that much range. 95% of your shots are going to be less than 30 yards if your calling anyways.


----------



## squirrelshooter97 (Mar 20, 2007)

well if your worried about will it make the same kill shots as a 243 then i would say in most situations yes.


----------



## squirrelsniper91 (Feb 15, 2007)

thanks for your help...but what are you saying jiffy


----------



## Jiffy (Apr 22, 2005)

Nothing man&#8230;&#8230;.disregard. I don't think it is worth my time.


----------



## Kelly Hannan (Jan 9, 2007)

243 for longer range, 243 is very versatile, lots of different bullet choices. 223 for less damage, but like said earlier, it depends on bullet choice. I get very little damage with my 243. Also the 243 can be used on whitetail, the 223 can be used but in my opionion it's a little light.


----------



## Burly1 (Sep 20, 2003)

An accomplished rifleman will be handicapped with niether cartridge at reasonable ranges. In windy conditions, the greater available bullet weight of the .243 could be an advantage. In truth, the ability to make a clean kill on a predator, at reasonable ranges, lies more with the skill and discretion of the rifleman, than the cartridge chosen. You want to get really good with a rifle? Fire a brick of .22 LR, from field positions, every couple of days this Summer. By next Fall, you'll be an awesome rifle shot. GIGO, Burl


----------



## iwantabuggy (Feb 15, 2005)

squirrelsniper91

sent you a PM.


----------

